# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  کدام ورژن دلفی؟

## tomalaki

سلام. من حدود 2ماه هست که برنامه نویسی با دلفی رو شروع کردم. روی سیستمم دلفی 2009 کدگیر نصب هست. اما گاهی با اشکالاتی روبه رو میشم. با دلفی7 هم کار کردم. با توجه به اینکه کم کم سیستم عامل ها به ویندوز7 روانه میشن و دلفی 2010 هم قابلیت هایی برای ویندوز7 داره، همچین یه جورایی دچار سردرگمی شدم. از اونجایی که من میخوام برنامه نویسی دلفی رو به صورت حرفه ای ادامه بدم (هم برای ویندوز و هم برای وب اپلیکیشن) شما کدام ورژن دلفی را پیشنهاد می کنید؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

> سلام. من حدود 2ماه هست که برنامه نویسی با دلفی رو شروع کردم. روی سیستمم دلفی 2009 کدگیر نصب هست. اما گاهی با اشکالاتی روبه رو میشم.


چه مشکلی ؟  من هم با دلفی 2009 کار میکنم و تابه حال هیچ مشکلی باهاش نداشتم .

دلفی 7 رو که بیخیال شو چون به تنهایی از یونیکود پشتیبانی نمیکنه ، برو سراغ 2009 یا 1010 ...


موفق باشید .

----------


## tomalaki

مثلا کامپوننت آلفا اسکین لایت رو هرکاری کردم نتونستم نصب کنم. ارور میده! بعد TabControl که اضاف میکنم بعد TabPosition رو به راست یه چپ و یا حتی پایین منتقل میکنم مشکل به هم میزنه! (عکس در ضمیمه هست). بعد یه برنامه ی خیلی ساده نوشتم که یه ComboBoxهست و یه پنل! بعد توی این ComboBox اسم چندتا رنگ هست که وقتی انتخاب میکنی رنگ پانل باید عوض بشه که نمیشه! کد و تصاویر در ضمیمه هست. همین کد رو در دلفی 7 امتحان میکنم به راحتی میشه! :-O مشکل چیه؟ آپدیتش هنوز نصب نکردم(مشکل دارم) جالب اینه که *اگه توی همون فرم* قبلش به صورت دستی رنگش رو عوض کنم بعد اجرا کنم، بعد تمام برنامه های فوق ساده ی بالا اجرا میشن :-O در ضمیمه آورده ام. جالب اینه که توی یه دکمه هم این کد رو بنویسم کار نمیکنه :-O
اما همه ی برنامه های فوق ساده ی بالا توی دلفی7 جواب میده
*نکته:* چون ضمیمه محدودیت داشت من یه فایل زیپ 1مگی رو آپلود کردم روی هاست شخصی خودم. لطفا ببینید چشه! برای دانلود اینجا کلیک کنید!

با احترامات

----------


## Felony

> مثلا کامپوننت آلفا اسکین لایت رو هرکاری کردم نتونستم نصب کنم. ارور میده!


باید دید چه اروری میده ، ممکنه ورژن کامپوننتتون دلفی 2009 نباشه .
در مورد باقی موارد که عکسشون رو گزاشتید بله این ها باگ هستند که من اطلاعای ندارم که در آپدیت های جدید رفع شدن یا نه .

----------


## hedi

سلام دوست عزیز 
اصلا ورژن 2009 همان طوری که من در مقالات و سایت های خارجی مرتبط می خواندم به خاطر برخی از مشکلات شرکت CodeGear با Embarcadero صرفا جهت ارائه به بازار و درآمد زایی آخر شرکت CodeGear به منظور جلوگیری از سقوط سهام این شرکت بو لذا Package های اولیه ای که از آن روانه بازار شد (بدون Update) همگی دارای مشکل می باشند و تا Update های آن را دریافت و ورژن Delphi خود را بروز رسانی نکنی اصلا با Delphi 2009 کار نکن البته نکته ای دیگر لازم است که اینجا ذکر کنم و آن این است که متاسفانه در کشور ما افرادی که خوراک نرم افزاری بازارهای ما را تامین می کنند هیچ گونه سررشته ای از نرم افزار ندارند و فقط برای اینکه سی دی را عرضه بازار کنند و سود خود را بگیرند به هیچ چیز دیگری نمی اندیشند اکثر آنها یک اینترنت پر سرعت گرفته اند و در اینترنت Search می کنند هر چی دستشان آمد سریع یه Label می زنند روش می دن تو بازار مسئله دیگر این است که حالا اگر شما نوعی بخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید باید بدانید که با یک CD Delphi2009 که از بازار به مبلغ نهایت 15000 یا 20000 هزار تومان خریدید که نمی توان اعتماد کرد و با آن شغلی را پیشه کرد اگر شما واقعا قصد برنامه نویسی دارید باید هزینه های مربوطه آن را بپردازید و حتی اقدام به خرید ورژن های Original کنید کاری که الان خود بنده کردم چون از این راه امرار معاش می کنم و نمی خواهم برنامه هام را روی یخ بنویسم حالا با این تفاسیر تصمیم گیری نهایی با خود خواننده این مطالب است و آنچه بود گفتم خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ...

----------


## tomalaki

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> اصلا ورژن 2009 همان طوری که من در مقالات و سایت های خارجی مرتبط می خواندم به خاطر برخی از مشکلات شرکت CodeGear با Embarcadero صرفا جهت ارائه به بازار و درآمد زایی آخر شرکت CodeGear به منظور جلوگیری از سقوط سهام این شرکت بو لذا Package های اولیه ای که از آن روانه بازار شد (بدون Update) همگی دارای مشکل می باشند و تا Update های آن را دریافت و ورژن Delphi خود را بروز رسانی نکنی اصلا با Delphi 2009 کار نکن البته نکته ای دیگر لازم است که اینجا ذکر کنم و آن این است که متاسفانه در کشور ما افرادی که خوراک نرم افزاری بازارهای ما را تامین می کنند هیچ گونه سررشته ای از نرم افزار ندارند و فقط برای اینکه سی دی را عرضه بازار کنند و سود خود را بگیرند به هیچ چیز دیگری نمی اندیشند اکثر آنها یک اینترنت پر سرعت گرفته اند و در اینترنت Search می کنند هر چی دستشان آمد سریع یه Label می زنند روش می دن تو بازار مسئله دیگر این است که حالا اگر شما نوعی بخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید باید بدانید که با یک CD Delphi2009 که از بازار به مبلغ نهایت 15000 یا 20000 هزار تومان خریدید که نمی توان اعتماد کرد و با آن شغلی را پیشه کرد اگر شما واقعا قصد برنامه نویسی دارید باید هزینه های مربوطه آن را بپردازید و حتی اقدام به خرید ورژن های Original کنید کاری که الان خود بنده کردم چون از این راه امرار معاش می کنم و نمی خواهم برنامه هام را روی یخ بنویسم حالا با این تفاسیر تصمیم گیری نهایی با خود خواننده این مطالب است و آنچه بود گفتم خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ...


کلیه ی گفته های شما رو تصدیق میکنم. خودم هم خداییش از لحاظ وجدنی کمی در عذابم که چرا نسخ دزدی؟(البته به دوستان جسارت نشه! میدونم اجباره) اما من فعلا برای آموزش میخوام که تازه 2ماهه شروع کردم. اما علاقه ی زیادی پیدا کردم. به طوی که مثلا چندتا بازی ابتکاری ساده نوشتم. انشالله به ورطه ی بازار وارد شدم، و خواستم که امرار معاش کنم سعی میکنم که از نسخه ی اصلی استفاده کنم. در مورد آپدیت هم باید بگم با وجود اینکه اونها رو دانلود کردم، اما موقع نصب ارور میده. 2705 فکر کنم. میگه این پکیج خرابه. در صورتی که هم از طریق معمولی و هم از طریق خود دلفی اقدام به آپدیت کردم. اما در هر دو صورت این پیغام رو میده.

----------


## nilidelphi

سلام عزیز
من همه ی مشکل هایی رو که گفتی قبول دارم بجز یکی 
و اون تغییر رنگ پانل 
ببین اگه می خوای رنگ پانلت عوض بشه باید خاصیت parentbackground و parentcoler پانلت رو false کنی تا هر رنگی که بهش می دی نشون بده 


در ضمن دلفی 2009 هم مشکلی نداره من باهش کار کردم حتی واسه ویندوز 7 هم میشه باهاش برنامه نوشت همه ی دایالوگ هاش داره 
در مورد update هم باید بگم بستگی به dvd ای داره که خریدین 
اگه از جای معتبر گرفته باشین داره همه پک هاشو داره

در مورد کامپوننت هم بگم که چون ما ها با دلفی 7 خیلی کار کردیم عادت داریم زیاد کامپوننت نصب کنیم 
ولی به نظر من دلفی 2009 نیاز چندانی به نصب کامپوننت جدید نداره هر چی بخوای داره 
در ضمن تو برنامه هات از skin استفاده نکن خیلی ضایع است.

امید وارم تونسته باشم کمک کنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اصلا ورژن 2009 همان طوری که من در مقالات و سایت های خارجی مرتبط می خواندم به خاطر برخی از مشکلات شرکت CodeGear با Embarcadero صرفا جهت ارائه به بازار و درآمد زایی آخر شرکت CodeGear به منظور جلوگیری از سقوط سهام این شرکت بو لذا Package های اولیه ای که از آن روانه بازار شد (بدون Update) همگی دارای مشکل می باشند و تا Update های آن را دریافت و ورژن Delphi خود را بروز رسانی نکنی اصلا با Delphi 2009 کار نکن


کدوم سایت های خارجی بودند؟ Embarcadero اصلا شرکت سهامی نیست که بخواد سهامش در بورس عرضه بشه، و نگران سقوط سهامش باشه!!

دلفی 2009 هم یکی از نسخه های پایدار دلفی بوده، و من خودم از زمان عرضه اش تا امروز که به دلفی 2010 مهاجرت کردم، ازش در پروژه های مختلف به خوبی استفاده کردم. برای دلفی 2009 عمده ترین ایراداتی که مطرح شد عبارت بودند از تشخیص اشتباه برخی خطاها توسط Error Insight که ربطی به کامپایل برنامه نداشت، فقط گاهی اوقات زیر عباراتی که مشکلی نداشتند، و تعریف شده بودند، مثل TObject، در داخل Editor خط قرمز (به نشانه وجود خطا) می کشید، که تاثیری در برنامه نداشت، و کاربر می تونست آن را غیرفعال کنه. البته همان روز های اول هم یکی از کاربران دلفی براش یک Patch غیر رسمی ارائه کرد.
ایراد دومی که معمولا ازش گرفته میشد در برخی خطاهای کامپایلر در کار با Generics، و پیاده سازی برخی کلاس های Generic مثل TDictionary بود که این مورد معمولا در مواردی که کاربر استفاده گسترده ایی از Generics می کرد، اتفاق می افتاد، و با توجه به جدید بودن این قابلیت، کاربران زیادی با این مشکل مواجه نشدند.

اکثر مشکلات دیگه ایی که مطرح شدند مربوط به مهاجرت به یونیکد، و عدم آشنایی کاربر استفاده کنند با یونیکد و مهاجرت از نسخه های ANSI به یونیکد بود، مثلا کاربر از دلفی 7 به دلفی 2009 مهاجرت می کرد، بعد انتظار داشت همه کامپوننت های دلفی 7 اش بدون نیاز به تغییر در سورس کد، به طور معجزه آسایی از ANSI به یونیکد تبدیل بشند!! و بدون مشکل در دلفی 2009 کار کنند. این کاربران اگر تحقیق می کردند، متوجه می شدند که مهاجرت به یونیکد، بخصوص برای کامپوننت ها کار ساده ایی نیست، و این کاربران اگر نمیخوان خودشان سورس کامپوننت را تغییر بدند، باید دنبال نسخه های سازگار با دلفی 2009 از کامپوننت های مورد استفاده شان باشند.



> الا اگر شما نوعی بخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید باید بدانید که با یک CD Delphi2009 که از بازار به مبلغ نهایت 15000 یا 20000 هزار تومان خریدید که نمی توان اعتماد کرد و با آن شغلی را پیشه کرد اگر شما واقعا قصد برنامه نویسی دارید باید هزینه های مربوطه آن را بپردازید و حتی اقدام به خرید ورژن های Original کنید کاری که الان خود بنده کردم چون از این راه امرار معاش می کنم و نمی خواهم برنامه هام را روی یخ بنویسم حالا با این تفاسیر تصمیم گیری نهایی با خود خواننده این مطالب است و آنچه بود گفتم خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ...


این نسخه های دلفی که الان در بازار هست، قیمت شان حدودا 4000 دلار هست، یعنی تقریبا 4 میلیون تومان. شرکت سازنده هم هیچ خدماتی به کاربران ایرانی ارائه نمیکنه، یعنی اگر همین الان برید از سایتش بخواید دانلود کنید، قبل از شروع دانلود، به شما پیامی نمایش میده که اگر از کشور ایران، و چند کشور دیگه هستید، نباید دانلود کنید. البته اجازه دانلود میده، ولی از نظر شرکت شما یک مشتری قانونی محسوب نمیشد. حتی به عنوان یک کاربر ایرانی حق عضویت در انجمن های رایگان سایتش را ندارید، و چند وقت قبل تمامی ID تمامی کاربرانی که کشورشان را ایران انتخاب کرده بودند را بدون اطلاع قبلی حذف کرد، و الان اگر شما بخواید در انجمن های آن عضو بشید، باید کشوری غیر از ایران را انتخاب کنید.
در هر حال، منظور از پاراگراف بالا این بود که اگر برای خرید نسخه اصلی دلفی پول دادید، انتظار نداشته باشید که شرکت سازنده با شما به عنوان یک مشتری قانونی برخورد کنه. شرکت سازنده این حق رو داره که هر زمان متوجه شد که شما ایرانی هستید، سرویس دهی به شما را قطع کنه.




> شما کدام ورژن دلفی را پیشنهاد می کنید؟


دلفی 2010

----------


## maisam57

من با دلفی 5 برنامه نویسی شروع کردم و همه نسخه های دلفی تست کردم تا قبل از 2009 از دلفی 7 استفاده کردم بعد از اینکه update2 دلفی 2009 اومد بطور کل دلفی 7 گذاشتم کنار.
ولی نسخه 2010 خیلی خیلی خوب کار شده زمان نصب کمتری نسبت به 2009 داره و لود کامپوننتاش در هنگام اجرا خیلی سریع تر شده.

----------


## bargesabz

با سلام به همه دوستان
سال نو رو به همه دوستان تبریک میگم
من تا الان با دلفی کار نکردم بیشتر با سی شارپ کار کردم . حالا به من میگن که باید دلفی *تدریس* کنی.(البته زیاد تخصصی نیست  در حد دیپلم کامپیوتر)
 من مشکلی با یاد گیری و تدریسش ندارم  قفط مشکل من اینه که باید چه ورژنی رو انتخاب کنم؟
(چون کار نکردم نمی دونم چه ورژنی در بازار هست و کدوم ورژنی روآموزش می دن)
ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## حمید محمودی

> با سلام به همه دوستان
> سال نو رو به همه دوستان تبریک میگم
> من تا الان با دلفی کار نکردم بیشتر با سی شارپ کار کردم . حالا به من میگن که باید دلفی *تدریس* کنی.(البته زیاد تخصصی نیست  در حد دیپلم کامپیوتر)
>  من مشکلی با یاد گیری و تدریسش ندارم  قفط مشکل من اینه که باید چه ورژنی رو انتخاب کنم؟
> (چون کار نکردم نمی دونم چه ورژنی در بازار هست و کدوم ورژنی روآموزش می دن)
> ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید



سلام.  به نظرم یه سره برین دنبال delphi 2010 اینطوری بعد ها بدون مشکل با دلفی کار خواهید کرد.

در مورد تدریس دلفی فکر کنم بیشتر ورژن های قدیمی تر رو یاد میدن. و تا اونجایی که من میدونم کتاب فارسی در باره این ورژن دلفی وجود نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## Felony

در مورد آموزش در اکثر جاها از دلفی 7 استفاده میکنن ، چون یکی از پایدارترین نسخه ها دلفی هست و از تمامی امکانات عمومی دلفی ( دیتابیس و ... ) به خوبی پشتیبانی میکنه و در ضمن سبک هست .

----------


## bmanfy

با سلام .
من یک برنامه نوشتم با دلفی 7. حالا می خوام با 2010 کار کنم . به نظر شما چه مقدار با مشکل مواجه خواهم شده و از طرفی اصلاحاتی که لازم داره در چه سطحه ؟زیاده یا کم ؟

دوتا نسخه از دلفی میتونند کنار هم دیگه کار کنند ؟

----------


## bmanfy

ورژن های مختلف دلفی رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم ؟
دلفی 2011 چه طوره ؟ همینجا یکی از دوستان تصویر ازش گداشته بود انصاف خیلی با حال بود .
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=211640
به خصوص اون محلی که برای انتخاب پلتفرمش بود .

----------


## daffy_duck376

> ورژن های مختلف دلفی رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم ؟
> دلفی 2011 چه طوره ؟ همینجا یکی از دوستان تصویر ازش گداشته بود انصاف خیلی با حال بود .
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=211640
> به خصوص اون محلی که برای انتخاب پلتفرمش بود .


این امکان زمانی به دردت میخوره که بخوای برای سایر سیستم عامل ها برنامه بنوسی البته حتی دلفی هفت هم این رو داره ولی نه توی اون قسمت . به هرصورت اگه میخوای یه کار تجاری رو شروع کنی من دلفی 7 رو پیشنهاد مینک به علتهای زیر:

پایداری بالاسبک بودن اجرا.داشته ابزار های کافی برای هر کالاری.وجود کامپوننت های بسیار برای کار های مختلف .

----------


## bmanfy

ممنون از شما .
اما من هم همین الان با دلفی 7 دارم کار میکنم .

کاش به سوالاتم حواب داده بودین .

----------


## daffy_duck376

نسخه های دلفی 7 به بالا یه بدی که دارن به شدت سنگین هستند . وقتی میخوای یه برنامه درست و حسابی بنویسی پدر آدم رو در میارن . دلفی 2010 رو اصلا دوست ندارم چون من از کامپوننت زیاد استفاده میکنم کامپوننت ها ی اون یا پیدا نمیشه یا اگه پیدا بشه با هزار بدبختی نصب میشه به شکلی که آدم عطاشو به لقاش میبخشه . من مشکل دیگه ای که دارم طرقه چیدمان ابزار هاش است که من اصلا خوشم نمیاد شاید به دلفی هفت عادت کردم. البته این نظر شخصی بنده هست.

----------


## Felony

> نسخه های دلفی 7 به بالا یه بدی که دارن به شدت سنگین هستند . وقتی میخوای یه برنامه درست و حسابی بنویسی پدر آدم رو در میارن . دلفی 2010 رو اصلا دوست ندارم چون من از کامپوننت زیاد استفاده میکنم کامپوننت ها ی اون یا پیدا نمیشه یا اگه پیدا بشه با هزار بدبختی نصب میشه به شکلی که آدم عطاشو به لقاش میبخشه .


من به شخصه همچین مشکلی نداشتم به جز یک مورد ، اون هم نسخه اصل کامپوننت بود که پولی بود و نمیشد بخریش ! ( پس باز هم مشکل از جانب من بود و نه دلفی 2010 ) !




> من مشکل دیگه ای که دارم طرقه چیدمان ابزار هاش است که من اصلا خوشم نمیاد شاید به دلفی هفت عادت کردم. البته این نظر شخصی بنده هست.


طریقه چیدمان در دلفی 2010 رو میشه مثل دلفی 7 کرد .

----------


## bmanfy

که اینطور .
در بازه پس 13 کسی نظری نداره ؟



> من یک برنامه نوشتم با دلفی 7. حالا می خوام با 2010 کار کنم . به نظر شما چه مقدار با مشکل مواجه خواهم شده و از طرفی اصلاحاتی که لازم داره در چه سطحه ؟زیاده یا کم ؟


نسخه 2011 کس استفاده کرده ؟

یه سوال دیگه هم از همگی دوستان با تجربه دارم .
اگر قرار بود حالا برید سراغ یک محیط برنامه نویسی کدامیک از گزینه ها زیر روانتخاب میکردین ؟
دلفی _ جاوا _ سی شارپ

----------


## Felony

> در بازه پس 13 کسی نظری نداره ؟


تنها شمکل شما عادت کردن به محیط جدید و تهیه کامپوننت هایی که قبلا در دلفی 7  استفاده میکردید برای دلفی 2010 هست .




> نسخه 2011 کس استفاده کرده ؟


این نسخه هنوز عرضه نشده که کسی بخواد ازش استفاده کنه ، اون عکس هایی هم که دیدید از طرف توسعه دهندگان منتشر شده .




> اگر قرار بود حالا برید سراغ یک محیط برنامه نویسی کدامیک از گزینه ها زیر روانتخاب میکردین ؟
> دلفی _ جاوا _ سی شارپ


دلفی .

----------


## vbdeveloper

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> اصلا ورژن 2009 همان طوری که من در مقالات و سایت های خارجی مرتبط می خواندم به خاطر برخی از مشکلات شرکت CodeGear با Embarcadero صرفا جهت ارائه به بازار و درآمد زایی آخر شرکت CodeGear به منظور جلوگیری از سقوط سهام این شرکت بود


مگه نسخه های قبلی دلفی از شرکت Borland نبودند؟ کسی نمی دونه چه اتفاقی برای Borland افتاد؟  :متفکر:

----------

